# when is the vail ski swap?



## Clorox (Aug 10, 2006)

Dates: 
Friday, October 27 and Saturday, October 28, 2006

Place: 
Dobson Ice Arena, Lionshead, Vail

Time/Price: 
Friday 10/27: Early Bird Shopping- 5PM - 7PM: $15; General Admission- 7PM  11PM: $5 
Saturday 10/28: General Admission- 10AM - 3PM: $5; Free After 3- 3PM-6PM: Free

Students with valid Student ID receive $5 off the price of admission. 
Children 12 and under are free with paying adult both days!


*Clarkzg54* Thanks for the contact for Vail, but I found a place finally.

Is this swap worth going to?


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

*swapper*

The swap is great if you put in the effort. Like getting therre for the first day and in line for 1-2 hours before it opens.

I haven't been in 3 years....not sure if it is more competitive now (waiting in line). I got a new pari of scarpa T1's for $90. Skis are everywhere, but only a slightly discounted from a huge Denver sale. There is a huge amount of product.

If you live near and don't really need anything..go the second day for goggles, underlayers, poles.


----------

